# R15-100/Philips 27PT9015D/37



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

Any ideas on additional remote codes for this combo? 10054 works, but not all functions. I have tried Philips and Magnavox codes.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

sdicomp said:


> Any ideas on additional remote codes for this combo? 10054 works, but not all functions. I have tried Philips and Magnavox codes.


What do you mean combo? All codes just for stand alone phillips/magnavox tv's (not combo's) are:
PHILIPS
11454, 10054, 10037, 10556,
10690, 11154, 11483, 11961,
10012, 10013
MAGNAVOX
11454, 10054, 10030, 10706,
11990, 11963, 11944, 11931,
11904, 11525, 11365, 11254,
11198, 10802, 10386, 10230,
10187, 10186, 10179, 10096,
10036, 10028, 10024, 10020

:dance07:


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

MONSTERMAN said:


> What do you mean combo?
> :dance07:


Philips TV/R-15 combination


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

Still no luck with this. No code will turn the TV on. Have to slide the selector to TV!
What a bummer!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sdicomp said:


> Still no luck with this. No code will turn the TV on. Have to slide the selector to TV!
> What a bummer!!!


That's an issue with some older TV's. If you notice when you hit the "On" button as opposed to the "PWR" button, it sends a signal first to the DVR and then to the TV. Your TV is not able to pick up that second signal. I have the same issue with my Samsung 55" rear-projection, although my Sansui 27" works fine.

- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Merg said:


> That's an issue with some older TV's. If you notice when you hit the "On" button as opposed to the "PWR" button, it sends a signal first to the DVR and then to the TV. Your TV is not able to pick up that second signal. I have the same issue with my Samsung 55" rear-projection, although my Sansui 27" works fine.
> 
> - Merg


Except in my house, it is the opposite. The remotes work on all the older TV's but not the newer Samsung - only 3 years old.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

The Merg said:


> That's an issue with some older TV's. If you notice when you hit the "On" button as opposed to the "PWR" button, it sends a signal first to the DVR and then to the TV. Your TV is not able to pick up that second signal. I have the same issue with my Samsung 55" rear-projection, although my Sansui 27" works fine.
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, but the Philips TV is only 2 years old!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sdicomp said:


> Yeah, but the Philips TV is only 2 years old!!


You are talking about a Philips TV though.  How technologically advanced is anything that Magnavox makes now?

It's truely just an issue if the TV is manufactured to be able to receive distinct codes or not.

- Merg


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

The Merg said:


> You are talking about a Philips TV though.  How technologically advanced is anything that Magnavox makes now?
> - Merg


True, but it's a digital, flatscreen! Thought it SHOULD be better than your run-of-the-mill Philips/Magnavox!


----------

